# Custom Covers 4 Bonus Content



## Sanoblue (May 10, 2010)

Hey Guys... was wondering if anyone would be intrested in helping me make covers for all the massive bonus discs and demo discs available for all our collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is my first seeing as Gamestop didnt see fit to offer a decent way to give it to us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i mean ive found custom covers for :

Links Crossbow Training
Wii Sports

And not that ive seen it but im sure it will show up soon:

Netflix: Instant Streaming Disc

Y cant we have custom covers for say the demo OST for FF Dissidia, and All The Other Sound Tracks That came with Strat Guides

And All The other bonus Demo Discs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so here is a short List Id Like To see

Castlevania 20th Anniversary Premium Music Collection
Final Fantasy Dissidia Demo OST
Final Fantasy XII Playable Demo Disc
Soul Calibur III OST
Play Station Magazine issue 75 Demo Disc (because i saved it lol it has the videos that bridge FFX and FFX-2 that were UNRELEASED in English (on games that is))

Im Sure there are more but cant think of them atm... 

well leave responces and tell me what u think


----------



## Sanoblue (May 10, 2010)

Saved incase this takes off


----------



## Sanoblue (May 10, 2010)

really nothing?


----------



## Rydian (May 10, 2010)

Er, do you need people to piece together something like the example you showed, out of separate scans/pictures people found online?


----------



## Sanoblue (May 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Er, do you need people to piece together something like the example you showed, out of separate scans/pictures people found online?


naw im looking to see custom covers made for things that come with no covers. ie the sound tracks that come in the Strat guides (Soul Calibur)


----------



## Sanoblue (May 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2010)

Oh My God - We've got another Furrie !!!!!


----------



## Sanoblue (May 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Oh My God - We've got another Furrie !!!!!


lol we are everywhere in your homes your schools and work MUHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we are taking over the world!!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Dude, don't bump your own topic if it's less than a day old (and even if it's a week old, you shouldn't do it). Replies will be posted when they are. Also, no double/triple posting please, it's really unnecessary.


----------

